# 205 bumper repair



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd show the bumper I've been given to repair, just shows any tom, dick or harry can have a go. This is my first time using Fibreglass sheeting.

The bumper was is a bad way from hitting a badger or something (didnt get a before picture, but there we sections just flapping around everywhere):









Fiberglass sheeting on the rear:









Bottom section fiberglassed:









Finished fiberglass:









Body filler'd with Isopon P38 and sanded:









Then just a quick primering just to check the lines etc:









Just needs another skim and sand I think, just ready for paint.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you just leaving the big lump of fibreglass on the other side?

I'd be returning it, if that was my repair


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> Are you just leaving the big lump of fibreglass on the other side?
> 
> I'd be returning it, if that was my repair


Are you kidding me? did you not read that its his first time using fibreglass so its obviously his mate or something that wants it done and doesnt do it for a living 

p.s Excellent job for a first time  i love fibreglass! it gets very messy but smells mmmmmm haha


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm leaving the thick bit of fibreglass on the bottom (3 pieces of sheeting, but might give it a quick sand to make it a lil' smoother) because as you can see from the photo it had completely cracked through and it needed to be very rigid for that area. (thought 1 sheet of fibreglass wouldn't be strong enough)

But learning as I go, aye.

Edit: And yeah, It's for a mate so just doing it as a favour for his track/daily 205 build


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> Are you just leaving the big lump of fibreglass on the other side?
> 
> I'd be returning it, if that was my repair


Why would he sand the inside aswell this would take the strength out of it and when the bumpers on it will not be visible plus as stated its the first time he has done this and its for his mate good on him trying it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done fella great attempt for first time should look good once it's finished :thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Well done mate, good results there...:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Good one matey, I really need to do the back bumper on my 205 but just need to get it off first 
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

andycole said:


> Good one matey, I really need to do the back bumper on my 205 but just need to get it off first
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


Very good luck to you with the rear bumper removal...It didn't go too well when taking my mates off. The 2 side mounts just broke off both sides and you get the usual sheered off bolts. Didn't enjoy it.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

Niceone gretsch looks good  i would of drilled the ends of the cracks as that would stop them for cracking further over time, but good job matey


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Ayyy up Iain, damn...wish I'd shown you this earlier then about the drilling. Well will have to see how it goes when its on the car eventually.

I give you...My 'Anti-overspray devices':
Rear bumper, Not bad for 1 can of Poundland primer.









Front bumper work:









Need to do a bit of work on the area of the crack. I went a bit stupid with the dremel when sanding down a bit of extra fibreglass I'd put down on the back.

Now just a 1200grit sand and then the colour coat can go on.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good, but i would try and get the buldge at the botton abit smaller, looks odd, but uea, should of text me that you were doing it, a mate of mine told me to drill the ends of cracks then fiberglass, stops them carrying on you see  he did it about 7yrs ago and its still fine and dandy


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Update: Managed to put the colour coat on today. Letting it cure for a day then sanding it back with 1200/1500 then putting another coat on.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

just a quick one after second paint coat would you sand before laqure? or just paint let dry then bang on the clear coat???? as for the fiberglass leave it as a clump far more solid that way I love glass fibre you can get it glass smooth mmmmm


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Think i'll give it a 2000 grit sandpaper before lacquer coat then after the lacquers cured for a few days/a week I'll give it a good polish and waxing. Yeah I've left the think part of the fibreglass at the bottom, need it to be rigid as that's where the main damage was.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:
But you would have been better off plastic welding that. that will crack in no time with the roads we have


----------

